# Footage shows Australian Outback scared Man vs. Wild survivalist Bear Grylls



## shellfisch (Aug 23, 2010)

SURVIVALIST Bear Grylls has endured some of the most dangerous terrains in the world filming his Discovery Channel show, Man vs. Wild, but his second trip to Australia, which aired in the U.S. last week, made him more nervous than usual.

*Published On:* - 23/8/2010
*Source:* The Courier Mail

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 23, 2010)

I knew a guy that would swim in croc infested waters for two long necks


----------



## Wally (Aug 23, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> I knew a guy that would swim in croc infested waters for two long necks



Everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 23, 2010)

I was out hunting yesterday and the locals were walking out in the croc water, but not me i was waaaay too scared!


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 23, 2010)

I was sitting in the Finnis River yesterday (the one they pulled Sweetheart out of.)
The spot we sit is a small rock pool surrounded by rapids. We still have the 303 handy tho


----------



## D3pro (Aug 23, 2010)

pfft, Steve Irwin would of done it with excitement... probably jumping on every croc that he saw... while bear let the crock steal his lunch? pathetic lol


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 23, 2010)

I knew a bloke who was eaten by a croc in the Finiss, don't take any chances with crocs.

And the old wives tale that crocs wont attack you if you're on a rocky surface is a load of BS, i've seen crocs attack prey over rocky surfaces.



Darlyn said:


> I was sitting in the Finnis River yesterday (the one they pulled Sweetheart out of.)
> The spot we sit is a small rock pool surrounded by rapids. We still have the 303 handy tho


----------



## Python_Player (Aug 23, 2010)

lol says it wont air on aussie tv til 2011.... its on youtube though  man vs wild season 5 episode 2


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 23, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I knew a bloke who was eaten by a croc in the Finiss, don't take any chances with crocs.
> 
> And the old wives tale that crocs wont attack you if you're on a rocky surface is a load of BS, i've seen crocs attack prey over rocky surfaces.


Yes we were at Walkers Forde (same spot that bloke was taken?) However water level at the moment is about 10 inches so we could see the bottom. There was also some old fat guys upstream and downstream (where I would never get in) so they would have gone first. They were also soaping themselves up and having a bath. 
Last time we were there a bloke went in with goggles, snorkel and speargun and came back with 2 barra. Wott tha?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 23, 2010)

> pfft, Steve Irwin would of done it with excitement... probably jumping on every croc that he saw... while bear let the crock steal his lunch? pathetic lol



This made me laugh pretty hard.
I like the one where he got chased a by a komodo. Then he's like Crickey!...Let's follow it.
hahahah I laughed so hard at that


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 23, 2010)

Don't beleive the 'There's a bloke either side of me, so they will get eaten first.' chestnut.

There was a young tourist who was taken in Kakadu a couple years ago while she was bathing with a number of other people. The croc took her cause she was the smallest, other tourists felt the croc brush past them when it came in to take her. Crocs are like any predator, sick, injured or weakest go first.


----------



## mike72 (Aug 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;R7IqtaNWv-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7IqtaNWv-0[/video]


----------



## dougie210 (Aug 23, 2010)

haha mike thats what im doing atm watching it on youtube! Its really good episode i rekon


----------



## dossy (Aug 23, 2010)

D3pro said:


> pfft, Steve Irwin would of done it with excitement... probably jumping on every croc that he saw... while bear let the crock steal his lunch? pathetic lol



and thats y grylls is alive and irwin isnt haha


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 23, 2010)

Too soon buddy, too soon.



dossy said:


> and thats y grylls is alive and irwin isnt haha


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 23, 2010)

D3pro said:


> pfft, Steve Irwin would of done it with excitement... probably jumping on every croc that he saw... while bear let the crock steal his lunch? pathetic lol


 dont forget mate he is american they dont make them like us aussies


----------



## driftoz (Aug 23, 2010)

im suprised no ones complained about him killing and eating a snake like he apparently did in his other episode lol


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 23, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA No he's not! Have you ever watched his show?



byron_moses said:


> dont forget mate he is american they dont make them like us aussies


----------



## giglamesh (Aug 23, 2010)

hes British isnt he?


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 23, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> SURVIVALIST Bear Grylls has endured some of the most dangerous terrains in the world filming his Discovery Channel show, Man vs. Wild, but his second trip to Australia, which aired in the U.S. last week, made him more nervous than usual.
> 
> *Published On:* - 23/8/2010
> *Source:* The Courier Mail
> ...


 sniff sniff - do I smell an advertising beat-up?


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 23, 2010)

Does anyone know his real name?
Wouldn't hate your parents if they gave you such name? If the family name was Grizzly, I could see some humor in it. Then again, couldn't go to North America ... could get shot.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 23, 2010)

Gordo, I have great respect for the big lizards ...we travelled around OZ and stayed in plenty of lizard territory places, like 'Big Horse Creek ' and 'Little Horse Creek' nothing like staying in an area that is reaching temps of 49c plus with a river that looks like heaven and knowing you cant go in ...only need to check em out at night to see all those red eyes and realise that its a NO GO place ..and even funnier is the fact seeing tourists swimming in areas ignoring the signs ,and hearing the little black local kids laughing saying "they be tucka soon " ... we figured if they weren't swiming in there, then no way in hell were we either


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 23, 2010)

Bear Grills does not deserve to be called "Wildlife Warrior". I am so pleased that he was told he cannot kill any of our reptiles while in Australia.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok so I take that back.... Just watched the footage and the a** hole kills a File Snake.
Only Indigenous Australians are allowed to do that by law.
sure if you need to do it to survive but he is doing this for a TV show. NOT SURVIVAL!


----------



## driftoz (Aug 23, 2010)

i was waiting for it.


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 23, 2010)

Permits would have been given for him to do it. Dont stress.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 24, 2010)

Bushfire said:


> Permits would have been given for him to do it. Dont stress.


 how can you give a permit for that??
You couldn't get a permit to do three hundred kms/ph on the m4 for a tv show. nor would anyone think of giving a permit to kill a person for a tv show. why is it suddenly ok to kill our PROTECTED wildlife just for a bloody tv show?


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 24, 2010)

I have permit to kill protected wildlife. So why can't Bear?

I can't beleive how upset people get over this kind of stuff lol. They aren't endangered, they are wide spread and delicious! Taste like fish.



SnakeyTroy said:


> how can you give a permit for that??
> You couldn't get a permit to do three hundred kms/ph on the m4 for a tv show. nor would anyone think of giving a permit to kill a person for a tv show. why is it suddenly ok to kill our PROTECTED wildlife just for a bloody tv show?


----------



## driftoz (Aug 25, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I have permit to kill protected wildlife. So why can't Bear?
> 
> I can't beleive how upset people get over this kind of stuff lol. They aren't endangered, they are wide spread and delicious! Taste like fish.


 lol aww i dont like fish


----------



## dadaman (Aug 26, 2010)

He was the survival instructor with the SAS in the UK. I guess he knows what he is talking about.


----------

